# nubian colors



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I just bought 2 nubians, mom and daughter. I'm going to register them at NOA. Are nubian colors called the same thing as nigerian colors? The mom is a dark tan that I would call dark gold or red if she were a nigerian. She has moonspots as well...they're called moonspots for nubians, right? The daughter is a creamish color that I would call light gold or just gold in a nigerian. 

Any help would be appreciated. These are my first nubians.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.adga.org/index.php?optio...tbreedstand&catid=909:catadgagoats&Itemid=131

That link should get you a comparison on color names and tell you what you need to know


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks. 

It doesn't list any color names. It just says that nubians can be any color or combination of colors.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I always just describe the colors as they are. I saw the pics of them in your other post and commented there as well, but the doe would be brown with light brown spots and the kid would be light brown with blonde face. I don't get too technical with moonspots and the varying shades of brown lol. If a goat is actually more reddish brown then I will call them reddish brown, or dark brown, medium brown, light brown, blonde, black, etc. lol


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Would it be accurate if I called her red with moonspots or do they not use red to describe colors in nubians. What about just calling the doeling gold?


----------

